# Pinon Wood



## Trickyrick (Jan 25, 2014)

Was just at Lowes and saw severial bags of Pinon Wood for use in Firepits.  Was wondering if anyone had tried it for Pens and such?  Say's it a hardwood.  Was just wondering.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 25, 2014)

Pinyon pine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It comes from a pine so I don't know how hard it would be.  Says it smells good though and I always enjoy turning woods that make the shop smell good.  If the bags aren't too much, I'd say try it out and if don't work at least you can still burn it in your fire pit.


----------



## Trickyrick (Jan 25, 2014)

D.Oliver said:


> I'd say try it out and if don't work at least you can still burn it in your fire pit.



Kind of the way I was leaning.  Thanks.  :wink:


----------



## plantman (Jan 25, 2014)

I believe the correct spelling would be Pinyon, a member of the genus Pinus monophylla. (Pine) The wood has little commerical value, with the exception that it is preferred by manufactures of charcoal and used for firewood. The Native Americans have received the greatest benefit from these trees as the nuts which they produce are still an important part of their food today. Pinyon nuts, or Pine nuts as we know them are used in many food dishes. The Pinyon is the state tree of Nevada. I often pick up wooden tomato or plant stakes if they have an interesting grain or color.   Jim  S


----------

